# More minimal slingshots



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In another thread, I suggested the idea of a minimal slingbow.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20333-minimal-slingbow/?hl=minimal

Basically it amounted to a bareback shooter, but launching arrows instead of regular slingshot ammo. I went back to the idea recently after seeing the post by Toddy:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20079-bareback-my-way-explained/

I tried the caribeners, but they did not work well for me. I wanted something that fit across the palm of my hand and separated the bands well. Here are a couple that I made.









The one on top bears some comment. I made it with Alliance file bands. Initially I just had the bands running through holes drilled in the dowel, with a bit of bamboo skewer on the off side to keep them in place (match stick method). But I found that when drawing and shooting, the stretching and relaxation of the bands was irritating the flesh between my fingers. So, I made some loops of soft braided string and used those to attach the rubber bands to the dowel. At draw, the string runs between my fingers, rather than the bands, so there is no irritation from the stretching and relaxation of the bands.









These shooters are of course a form of bareback shooting, but I find them to be very comfortable. Using the speed bump technique, as well illustrated in Toddy's post, I find there is no problem with hand hits.

I am still just at the practice stage with this type of shooting. I am not bad at about 3 meters, but my accuracy drops considerably as the distance increases. Obviously I need to work on it!

I was delighted to see the minimalist slingshots made by Matt (aka BCSlinger) and his brother after our session yesterday.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20969-bareback-slingers/?hl=bareback

Matt was getting pretty good with mine during our shoot yesterday.

For some fun and some variation, give these a try. Just remember the speed bump technique and you should have no problems.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great post Charles and I must say these things are a blast and once you get over that initial learning curve i can see becoming very good with one of these with practice.

I again thank you Charles for opening my eyes to this aspect of the hobbie and I also thank you for those alliance rubber bands very fun stuff,accurate and fast.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I could see myself in the ER with busted knuckles!!! :rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

jsbelljr83 said:


> I could see myself in the ER with busted knuckles!!! :rofl:


Try it with just a shorter draw and a ball of aluminum foil. I assume you draw with your right hand ... if not, then reverse the following. Keep the knuckles of the left hand (holding the dowel) parallel to the ground, your wrist straight like throwing a punch. Use your thumb of your right hand to clamp the pouch over the second knuckle of your index finger. Twist your pouch hand so the thumb is facing up. Draw back and cock your drawing wrist up about 45 degrees ... angle is not crucial ... just cock it up a bit. To release, lift only your thumb ... keep your index finger steady. The bands will draw your pouch and ammo up and over your index finger. The speed bump of your index finger will pop the pouch and ammo up sufficiently to clear your knuckles.

Try it a few times with light bands and aluminum foil balls, and you will quickly get the hang of it and overcome your worries.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

i would definitely hurt myself with that one :shocked:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

vfabrizio said:


> i would definitely hurt myself with that one :shocked:


Trust me ... just give it a try!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Learning curve looks too steep for me! Still trying to get hang of PFS.


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

I better not try this one I'm on Warfin plus I don't have the steelies for this.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Slingbow...where are the arrows? I that it the arrow rests between you knuckles? Will watch the video later - have to pick up my daughter from b-ball practice. Interesting Charles!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am most definetly going to be giving this one a try! Great idea Charles, now just to find my drill bits.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

rapidray said:


> Slingbow...where are the arrows? I that it the arrow rests between you knuckles? Will watch the video later - have to pick up my daughter from b-ball practice. Interesting Charles!


Here you go:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20333-minimal-slingbow/?hl=%2Bcharles+%2Bslingbow

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Excellent post Charles but I still have this tremendous fear of putting it through my hand. I have seen way to many accidents with normal archery equipment and this style just seems extremely unsafe to me. But, then again I am still relatively new at this.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Love your idea Charles but can't find my drill bit to make a bare back rig. Found another use for those 117B's. Only downfall is they are pretty short lived. Going to try and come up with a way to shoot 64'S bare back. By the way using the method of holding that you demonstrated and using the spees bump techI have sent probally 80 or so marbles flying to the catcv box and haven't even skimmed a knuckle yet lol. (So all of you believe this is risky buisness have no fear, just use proper technique and let her rip!) Also couldn't believe how fun it is to shoot this way. Only hitting maybe 4 out of ten at 25 feet, but Ill be working on it. Speaking of which, I'm off to shoot, later fellas!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ChapmanHands said:


> Love your idea Charles but can't find my drill bit to make a bare back rig. Found another use for those 117B's. Only downfall is they are pretty short lived. Going to try and come up with a way to shoot 64'S bare back. By the way using the method of holding that you demonstrated and using the spees bump techI have sent probally 80 or so marbles flying to the catcv box and haven't even skimmed a knuckle yet lol. (So all of you believe this is risky buisness have no fear, just use proper technique and let her rip!) Also couldn't believe how fun it is to shoot this way. Only hitting maybe 4 out of ten at 25 feet, but Ill be working on it. Speaking of which, I'm off to shoot, later fellas!


Glad to hear you are having fun with it!!! So many things to try ... so little time. For more information by others, just use the search function to look for "bareback". Some folks report shooting this way all the time, but it does not seem to be popular.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Just realized how many spelling errors I had in that last post. I get online with my phone and can't really see much as I'm typing.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Charles said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > Love your idea Charles but can't find my drill bit to make a bare back rig. Found another use for those 117B's. Only downfall is they are pretty short lived. Going to try and come up with a way to shoot 64'S bare back. By the way using the method of holding that you demonstrated and using the spees bump techI have sent probally 80 or so marbles flying to the catcv box and haven't even skimmed a knuckle yet lol. (So all of you believe this is risky buisness have no fear, just use proper technique and let her rip!) Also couldn't believe how fun it is to shoot this way. Only hitting maybe 4 out of ten at 25 feet, but Ill be working on it. Speaking of which, I'm off to shoot, later fellas!
> ...


Probably not to popular due to the scare factor of busting up ones hand, but as I have discovered- Use proper technique and its non-issue. I greatly encourage evrybody to try.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

A thing I do when the scare factor gets to me when doing something new is to use clay balls. I have had a couple of hand hits trying out new things but the clay shatters on impact and you can shake it off.

Yet you can even hunt small game with them and they are great for target shooting.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if anybody has done any bareback hunting.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Charles much as I respect you and thank you for your wisdom that has helped me a great deal I will have to pass on this one.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Charles thanks for the information! I will have to think this one over long and hard! My hands have been busted up so much in the past, that now that I am getting over those experiences it is one tech I will file away for the future.


----------

